
Uber's popularity surges; business travelers avoiding taxis - adventured
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_UBER_POPULAR_BUSINESS_TRAVELERS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-04-07-08-44-46
======
lifeisstillgood
Is it just me, but the headline itself just underlies Ubers business model -
business travellers are not avoiding taxis. They are taking taxis from an
unlicensed taxi firm.

~~~
Anderkent
No, they are. In large part because taking uber means no 'oh, my card reader
isn't working' bullshit.

~~~
lerchmo
And the card reader issue is really just the polarbear shit on the tip of the
iceberg when it comes to taxi crapiness.

~~~
jkldotio
I once had a taxi driver berate me at the end of a journey for not taking a
long enough trip in from the airport. It was a 25 minute journey, Google says
at the moment the same trip is 20 minutes and a trip to the center of the same
city is 24 minutes. So the "most common trip for a tourist from the airport"
would have been a few minutes longer given the same traffic and this guy
thought it was appropriate to berate me for not living further out (the taxi
lobby has been one of the groups blocking a train in from the airport too). I
somehow doubt an Uber driver would have been giving me the same gratuitous
negativity.

~~~
nfoz
> I somehow doubt an Uber driver would have been giving me the same gratuitous
> negativity.

Why?

~~~
hooo
You'd have rated them poorly in this situation. And they get new rides faster,
so they don't care as much where they go.

------
jhonovich
How representative is Certify for the general business traveler? Is Certify's
client skewed more to larger older companies or to newer tech companies?

~~~
ghaff
You raise a good point. I strongly suspect that Certify, like other expense
SaaS providers, almost certainly skews to smaller companies and possibly to
tech companies. Expense reporting at larger firms is typically tied into
things like Oracle Business Suite--i.e. internal.

Given that, I suspect that some amount of trending toward Uber from
traditional taxis is real but that this data probably exaggerates it.

------
shawabawa3
Submarine article? Nothing really of interest in here

------
kmfrk
I'm partial to Bhuyian's article: [http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/lots-
of-ubers](http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/lots-of-ubers).

Dunno whether BuzzFeed is still blacklisted by pg, so haven't bothered
submitting anything in ages.

